# New in Town



## Pineapple (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there

Am a Geordie Chinese girl who has just landed this week and in need to meet some people because I am feeling very lost here. Am currently living in Mirdif, any expat forum people/newbies around or get together??


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi there,

there is a thread for a get-together on the 19th June. Get yourself along.

I'm in Arabian Ranches, about 20-25 min drive (on a good day) from Mirdiff


----------



## Pineapple (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, I saw something the other day at this Irish Village? you going?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pineapple, do come along on 19th. It's an easy way to meet some friendly people.

The Irish Village is the best known pub in the city. It is in Garhoud, so not far from Mirdif. PM me if you want more info.



The Irish Village



_


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Pineapple, give me a shout sometime, I'm not far from you!

Hope to see you on the 19th! 

PS Welcome to Dubai! 

PPS You haven't worked with the Army in Wiltshire have you? I knew a Geordie Chinese girl in deepest, darkest Warminster once!


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello

Welcome to Dubai. If you need anything just call


----------



## Pineapple (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks!.. Please give me your contact numbers, so I can call you guys to meet up at the Irish Village so not to get lost, which I seem to do all the time since arriving here!. Mine is 


Pineapple - I have removed your telephone number. Not a good idea to list it on a public forum! Suggest you PM people instead. Elphaba


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Pineapple I'm a fellow Geordie only been here since the 9th so very new as well and totally understand what you mean about feeling lost! Think I will be going to the night out on the 19th so will see you there?


----------



## Pineapple (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Katiepotato. Yes, I will go there tonight so hope to see you there!


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

O dear! Did I miss the party on the 19th? Is there another happening again soon? Count me in!
Can't wait to meet you guys. Do get in touch with me sooner if u can. tnx. [email protected]


----------

